# Streaming fails to load song



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

Pardon if this has been covered already in another thread; I looked but couldn't find anything specific about this so here goes... Does anybody else have trouble with the streaming music cutting out or not playing at all while a spinny-circle loading icon thingy is in place of the play/pause button/icon? I pay for premium connectivity and more and more often, it seems like the song either won't load at all, or it will start playing then stop, then play, then stop, then play, then sometimes skip to a different song altogether. It doesn't seem to be a connectivity issue because if I hit the skip song button, the next song will often start playing immediately, but sometimes not. It's very flakey. I don't recall it behaving this poorly until recently. I'm currently on build 2021.36.8.8 (10.5). Of course, when I went out to the garage just now, I couldn't reproduce the problem, which makes it seem like connectivity, but I swear, it's gotten considerably worse in the last couple of months... Anybody feel my pain?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've had it do that occasionally. I assume that LiveXLive is just having server issues when that occurs (or I actually do have a temporary connectivity issue).
It'll usually works after the spinny-circle stops and I press play again.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I don't even wait for the spinner to stop, I just skip to the next song. Irritating when the previous song was one I love.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Yup, happens all the time.


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> I assume that LiveXLive is just having server issues when that occurs


Thanks Garsh! Answering the question behind the question. Love it.



FRC said:


> I don't even wait for the spinner to stop, I just skip to the next song. Irritating when the previous song was one I love.


That's specifically why I started this thread. Sometimes I just want to hear a specific song and, well... 🤯😤😒😖



Needsdecaf said:


> Yup, happens all the time.


Thanks, good to know it's not just me.


----------

